# The Shotgun thread (all firearm owners welcome)



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 19, 2019)

So I thought I’d start this off

shooting is fun. It’s a lot like playing a guitar, but instead of creating you’re usually destroying lol 

now that means targets at a range, posted outside in the woods, skeet/clay disc shooting, and I’m not a hunter but I wouldn’t mind giving it a shot if it was to eat it

my cousins in rural areas so they hunt to eat, a deer can last them almost through the winter , so they encouraged me to get something 

now I took my cue from John wick lol which wasn’t maybe the best way to go about choosing but anyway I got the 12ga with VFG and 450 lumens tac 

Threw on mbus flip ups and I’m in business

I’m thinking about a reflex for my picatinny rail now since I just shoot slugs all day 

So what do you guys carry and do you have any recommendations on an inexpensive good reflex or Eotech deal/sale?

Kel-tec
KSG Compact™


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 19, 2019)

This thread is right up my alley. My two hobbies are guns and guitars. I too love to shoot and I find it to be a nice fun way to relieve some stress. 
I carry one of three guns, a .40 Kahr, a .45 Kahr or a Springfield. 40. Depending on what I'm doing and what time of year it is decides what I grab going out the door.
Hunting is another stress reliever. I bow and gun hunt deer and turkey. I'm not a sport hunter as I eat everything I take. Hunting is something that is so hard to describe to someone who hasn't done it or who doesn't appreciate being in the outdoors. I love to hunt. There is something so primitive and yet satisfying about taking an animal and putting it on your table for your family. Its the most nutritious and hormone free meat you can find. Being in the woods with a bow and not even seeing anything is still so relaxing, yet at any given moment a shot of adrenaline while sighting in a huge buck is the most exciting thing in the world.
Sorry bud, didn't mean to go off on a rant, its hunting season here and I'm fully wrapped up in it.
As for the Eotech, not gonna come cheap anywhere but you get what you pay for. Check out Cheaperthandirt.com. they always have some good deals on sights and scopes.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 19, 2019)

The nice thing about cheaper then dirt is they have real user reviews. Being that your using a 12 gauge check the reviews of anything your considering, that round hits hard and a lot of flimsy gear just can't take that kind of beating.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 20, 2019)

Trainwreck said:


> I bow and gun hunt deer and turkey. I'm not a sport hunter as I eat everything I take. Hunting is something that is so hard to describe to someone who hasn't done it or who doesn't appreciate being in the outdoors. I love to hunt. There is something so primitive and yet satisfying about taking an animal and putting it on your table for your family. Its the most nutritious and hormone free meat you can find. Being in the woods with a bow and not even seeing anything is still so relaxing, yet at any given moment a shot of adrenaline while sighting in a huge buck is the most exciting thing in the world.
> Sorry bud, didn't mean to go off on a rant, its hunting season here and I'm fully wrapped up in it.
> As for the Eotech, not gonna come cheap anywhere but you get what you pay for. Check out Cheaperthandirt.com. they always have some good deals on sights and scopes.



I've never had much interest in a bow, but after handgun hunting, using a rifle is boring. One of my buddies just missed out on a nice 8 because he got excited and clanged his bow against his tree stand.

But fuck cheaper than dirt. They've screwed up everything I've ordered from them, and after I quit ordering from them they start price gouging every time somebody mentions gun control.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## c7spheres (Nov 20, 2019)

I always wanted a gun but everytime I get cash I'd rather buy guitar sor studio stuff. I figure if I get a choise to go shooting or paly guitar I'm playing guitar. I do want one of those lasers you can burn things with though. I could burn little holes in people if I get in a situation and then run away.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 20, 2019)

GTA has an Unholy Hellbringer. It goes Pew Pew. 


Also, some Marines lodging close to the Tora Bora area handed me one of these to try out. Its what I call the Bartender's Friend.


----------



## Humbuck (Nov 20, 2019)

I own, shoot and hunt. Good stuff. For me.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 20, 2019)

Also grabbed a few Mossies a couple of years ago. 830 and the std pump with the 2nd turkey barrel. That 830 has sold itself to 3 if my friends lol.
It's like a ground defense weapon when shooting skeet. Skeet skeet.


----------



## Manurack (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm Inuit, I grew up hunting in the Canadian Arctic. I own a Remington 870 Express pump action shotgun. I've bagged a lot of Canada Geese and white swans with it. 

I've also shot a lot of caribou with a Remington 223. Rifle as well. My people relied on the land to eat since we didn't have grocery stores until the mid 20th century. Before we got rifles from the white men, we used primitive bows and arrows.

Here's a couple of pics of caribou I've bagged.
Male caribou bull, July of 2012.





Female caribou cow, August 2019.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 20, 2019)

Finally: THE REAL MEN EMERGE - Guitarist gunners welcome, welcome!

@Trainwreck no worries my man, this is where rants are allowed, this is where anything NSFW is going to be celebrated, most of all, this thread is a tribute to the (1st and) SECOND amendment....Eotech is pricey, i cant justify $3-400 for a red dot reflex when my flip up MBUS sights are actually what I prefer.....i just would get one if it was $200 or less

I found , the craziest thing.....there is a dude in the next town who makes a muzzle brake for my KSG Compact! It’s only $100! Any reason NOT to get a muzzle brake on my KSG?

I always wanted to try bow, but archery is tough to practice in the urban areas i live. I bought a bow and arrow and was quite into it, but i saw how much they get and how complex they get, and i just respect (like my inuit friend, i have native blood, very little but its there) the traditional way, and I respect tradition bows.....I HATE the idea of a crossbow, like it kinda bothers me....i think you either get a fuckin gun or a bow and arrow, no in between....but no rant, if you gotta crossbow, sorry lol!! Really , maybe its because of that fuckin Joffrey Lannister Borathean bastard

Do you guys belong to a range? I joined my range, $1000 a year! But worth it my man.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 20, 2019)

No crossbows here, I just have a compound bow. The crossbows work well for older or handicapped people but they're not for me.

I live in the city so I just frequent whatever local range I feel like. I have about five options that are open to the public. My father also has a farm where I hunt and sometimes I'll load up and go out there for some fun.

I didn't know about cheaper than dirt price gouging anyone. Whenever a gun control scare sweeps the nation I just refuse to participate and don't buy anything until it calms down.

Those are some beautiful caribou, congratulations on those. I bet they were delicious.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 20, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> I found , the craziest thing.....there is a dude in the next town who makes a muzzle brake for my KSG Compact! It’s only $100! Any reason NOT to get a muzzle brake on my KSG?



I have a P&W muzzle brake on my AR. It made sense when I was just going to range because it has zero recoil, but it doesn't make sense on a practical use gun. If you have to shoot something without ear pro on, a brake makes your gun unbearably loud, plus if it's close to dark or dark, the fireball will screw your night vision.

If it's going to be a range only or competition gun, then go for the brake, otherwise, you're better off with a flash hider.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 20, 2019)

@BornToLooze I absolutely agree, which is why i was thinking to get it...at the same time, I’m using MAINLY mini-slugs (1 3/4” slug) so there isnt much recoil with those.

But regular Federal: shit my shoulder actually is bruised for the day, almost to the point i was thinking of buying the improved rubber stock

I totally agree on both points - range : muzzle, outdoor: flash

Thanks dude

AGAIN, does anyone use Eotech reflex? Or any reflex site

(BTW my favorite BLS song, that and Low down, sonic brew is the best album)


----------



## ThePIGI King (Nov 20, 2019)

Lot of guys I know rock Vortex sights. Haven't got one yet, but my friends/coworkers love em to death. EOTech is pricey for a reason. Same with Trijicon.

+1 for Magpul and their MBUS. Love mine, and all their furniture I use.

All past firearm threads ended up locked quickly, so don't be shocked if it happens.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 20, 2019)

He’ll yeah PIGI 
The mbus is so awesome , only when you feel the flip as the easy pull down can you feel the true value of those little knotches and line!!!! I love using my own eye to target you know


Like I said, THIS THREAD IS A CELEBRATION ANS TRIBUTE TO THE FIRST AND SECOND AMENDMENT, and we are responsible consenting adult firearm owners speaking simply of the gear and sport ....nothing political besides our right to speak on such matters!!

/end speech


----------



## Manurack (Nov 20, 2019)

Trainwreck said:


> No crossbows here, I just have a compound bow. The crossbows work well for older or handicapped people but they're not for me.
> 
> I live in the city so I just frequent whatever local range I feel like. I have about five options that are open to the public. My father also has a farm where I hunt and sometimes I'll load up and go out there for some fun.
> 
> ...




The caribou was amazing! I shot my last caribou when I was home this past summer for a vacation. I actually live in British Columbia now. My entire freezer is FILLED with caribou meat! 

My older brother and I drove 30 miles south of Kugluktuk with ATV quads. It's always a blast driving along the Coppermine River! Here's some pictures of that trip (got just a little muddy ) and my absolute favorite view of the Coppermine River south of the Bloody Falls!


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 20, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> @BornToLooze I absolutely agree, which is why i was thinking to get it...at the same time, I’m using MAINLY mini-slugs (1 3/4” slug) so there isnt much recoil with those.
> 
> But regular Federal: shit my shoulder actually is bruised for the day, almost to the point i was thinking of buying the improved rubber stock
> 
> ...



I used to have an Eotech on my AR, but I have something going on with my eyes where the dot on them looks like a starburst which makes it hard to use for me. I used to have a Primary Arms red dot, and that didn't do it, but the Eotech did.

I've upgraded to a higher end Leupold scope (I don't remember the model) that's a 1.5-5x with an illuminated reticle. Even though it was a little magnification it's still completely usable like a red dot if you shoot with both eyes open.

But as far as shotguns go, I'm more of a sixgunner, so the extent of my shotgunning has been less than stellar results on flying things, and shooting things with slugs. My shotgun is an 870 with wood police furniture on it, so it's heavy enough even with slugs the kick isn't too bad.



Also, thank you. You're the first person that's guessed BLS. Usually it's Johnny Thunders and Social Distortion.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 20, 2019)

Manurack said:


> The caribou was amazing! I shot my last caribou when I was home this past summer for a vacation. I actually live in British Columbia now. My entire freezer is FILLED with caribou meat!
> 
> My older brother and I drove 30 miles south of Kugluktuk with ATV quads. It's always a blast driving along the Coppermine River! Here's some pictures of that trip (got just a little muddy ) and my absolute favorite view of the Coppermine River south of the Bloody Falls!


So it IS true
You can live off hunting in rural areas in America
Imagine no food bills or just like essentials like condiments, seasonings, and of course if you got a god damn farm u got the veggies too shit

what a way of life

when my cousin gets his bucks, it’s in there for the whole winter. I don’t know how you’d butcher a huge animal like that lol

@BornToLooze hell yeah brother BLS NYC and Th Dd official chapter member , how much is your Eotech ? Wanna sell it?

I’m getting a glock next year, don’t know which model is best...I like the 19 and 23 but I kinda want the baby glock


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> All past firearm threads ended up locked quickly, so don't be shocked if it happens.



The general issue is that people have trouble communicating with others or even just ignoring people on issues they don't agree on. If everyone stays civil and doesn't do anything either against the rules or to provoke an argument, this thread is perfectly fine. I have my doubts but as of now, y'all have fun.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2019)

Randy said:


> The general issue is that people have trouble communicating with others or even just ignoring people on issues they don't agree on. If everyone stays civil and doesn't do anything either against the rules or to provoke an argument, this thread is perfectly fine. I have my doubts but as of now, y'all have fun.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 20, 2019)

Randy said:


> The general issue is that people have trouble communicating with others or even just ignoring people on issues they don't agree on. If everyone stays civil and doesn't do anything either against the rules or to provoke an argument, this thread is perfectly fine. I have my doubts but as of now, y'all have fun.


Thank you mod Randy
That was very eloquent of you
We will respect the rules and make sure no one says anything out of line (outside of the context of guns, accessories, and the sport/hunting)

I hope I speak for everyone as the OP when I say we’ll respect your wishes

but out of courtesy for the individuals :

y’all fellas agree to this very cool dude????


----------



## Manurack (Nov 20, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> So it IS true
> You can live off hunting in rural areas in America
> Imagine no food bills or just like essentials like condiments, seasonings, and of course if you got a god damn farm u got the veggies too shit
> 
> ...



It's really easy once you know how to butcher a full grown caribou. It takes about 15 minutes to cut the fur hide off. It takes another 20 minutes or so to butcher all the meat and cut the body into segments.

My people, the Inuit used caribou, musk ox and polar bear for our clothing and summer tents.

This is my grandfather in the 1960's with a caribou skin parka and polar bear skin pants.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 20, 2019)

Manurack said:


> It's really easy once you know how to butcher a full grown caribou. It takes about 15 minutes to cut the fur hide off. It takes another 20 minutes or so to butcher all the meat and cut the body into segments.
> 
> My people, the Inuit used caribou, musk ox and polar bear for our clothing and summer tents.
> 
> This is my grandfather in the 1960's with a caribou skin park and polar bear skin pants.


i am so proud you are keeping the old ways

the elders warned us the old ways may become lost and if they are, we forget our way because we forget where we come from

I think natives (I’m 2% Iroquois) who are young like yourself but continue it in their own ways is very inspiring 

I would hate for the old traditions of how men really bonded and learned the value of survival and the codependent relationship you build with your hound and making friends and sometimes saving lives 

there’s more to it than just a bullet(or arrow) all I’m sayin ....lol


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 20, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> So it IS true
> You can live off hunting in rural areas in America
> Imagine no food bills or just like essentials like condiments, seasonings, and of course if you got a god damn farm u got the veggies too shit
> 
> ...



I sold it a couple years ago, it helped finance the Leupold. But if you want to get one,I'd recommend joining a gun forum and picking up a used one.

As far as Glocks go, make sure you shoot one first. I had a 19, and while I liked the gun itself, the finger grooves just didn't line up with my fingers. It doesn't fit with my preferences for a pistol, and I have no desire to own another Glock, but I still think it's one of the greatest pistols ever made.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey man
It could be THE most reliable handgun on earth, I agree with you on that as well ... the 19 is open box , unfired for $500)

what do u think of baby glock


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 20, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Hey man
> It could be THE most reliable handgun on earth, I agree with you on that as well ... the 19 is open box , unfired for $500)
> 
> what do u think of baby glock



The 19 is the only one I've shot, so I don't want to give you any advice beyond that. But I might be misremembering how much I paid for mine, but $500 sounds high for a used Glock.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 20, 2019)

Glock 20 ftw


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 20, 2019)

The906 said:


> Glock 20 ftw


Why, size , capacity, clips, mods????
Why’s it special for you


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 21, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Hey man
> It could be THE most reliable handgun on earth, I agree with you on that as well ... the 19 is open box , unfired for $500)
> 
> what do u think of baby glock



The 19 is standard size... the 26 and 40 are the baby glocks. They are super reliable (fire every time), easy to clean, decently accurate, and for the most part easy to shoot (i.e. no extra step with a de-cock or thumb safety). Only issue I had transitioning from a Sig P229 was the increased wrist break angle of the Glock grip. I found my natural grip from 20+ years of shooting caused me to have a slight inclined angle of the muzzle. I had to retrain my grip to accommodate. But FWIW you can get a really forward-pointing thumb grip without riding the slide and causing feed failures like I had with the Sig occasionally. Therefore it is an extremely fast and accurate draw IMO. Pay the $40 or whatever the civilian up-charge is to get the better sights, because the stock factory one is garbage.

If you get a 26, buy 19 mags. The gun has a tiny grip (3 fingers, but you should only apply pressure with 2 or 3 anyways) and it is much easier to shoot with the larger mags IMO. Also, the obvious benefit of more than 10 rounds. Not sure what your reason is for purchasing, but the 26 won't be as accurate with the shorter barrel, and you won't be as accurate with the smaller grip. It is mainly for concealed carry to have less printing than a full size. If you're looking for a better target weapon, the 19 is much better IMO... as is a Sig or Kimber. YMMV.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 21, 2019)

Manurack said:


> It's really easy once you know how to butcher a full grown caribou. It takes about 15 minutes to cut the fur hide off. It takes another 20 minutes or so to butcher all the meat and cut the body into segments.
> 
> My people, the Inuit used caribou, musk ox and polar bear for our clothing and summer tents.
> 
> This is my grandfather in the 1960's with a caribou skin parka and polar bear skin pants.



That is so amazing that you have an opportunity to hunt out in the tundra like you do, guys would pay a lot of money for a trip like that. Sounds like a true once in a lifetime experience.

Have you ever tried the golf ball hide removal ? I finally tried it a couple years ago and I will never go back to the old way again. You have two ATV's so you could do it easily. I'm terrible at posting links but Youtube golf ball hide removal, its so easy and saves a bunch of time.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 21, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> The 19 is standard size... the 26 and 40 are the baby glocks. They are super reliable (fire every time), easy to clean, decently accurate, and for the most part easy to shoot (i.e. no extra step with a de-cock or thumb safety). Only issue I had transitioning from a Sig P229 was the increased wrist break angle of the Glock grip. I found my natural grip from 20+ years of shooting caused me to have a slight inclined angle of the muzzle. I had to retrain my grip to accommodate. But FWIW you can get a really forward-pointing thumb grip without riding the slide and causing feed failures like I had with the Sig occasionally. Therefore it is an extremely fast and accurate draw IMO. Pay the $40 or whatever the civilian up-charge is to get the better sights, because the stock factory one is garbage.
> 
> If you get a 26, buy 19 mags. The gun has a tiny grip (3 fingers, but you should only apply pressure with 2 or 3 anyways) and it is much easier to shoot with the larger mags IMO. Also, the obvious benefit of more than 10 rounds. Not sure what your reason is for purchasing, but the 26 won't be as accurate with the shorter barrel, and you won't be as accurate with the smaller grip. It is mainly for concealed carry to have less printing than a full size. If you're looking for a better target weapon, the 19 is much better IMO... as is a Sig or Kimber. YMMV.


thanks for the great reply dude


And I totally agree, jelly of that open wilderness and atv access!!!! @Trainwreck


----------



## JD27 (Nov 21, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> Lot of guys I know rock Vortex sights. Haven't got one yet, but my friends/coworkers love em to death. EOTech is pricey for a reason. Same with Trijicon.



Vortex makes some really nice high end stuff as well as budget optics, so there is plenty to choose from. While the red dot/prism end of the lineup is nice for the money, it’s not on the same level as Aimpoints. I’ve got a few Strikefires, a SPARC AR, a magnifier, and a Diamondback. All are very nice for the price point, the best thing is the customer service and warranty though. My original SPARC was about 7-8 years old and stopped turning off, the button just quit working. So I emailed them with the issue, they gave me a return number and replaced it with a brand new SPARC AR free of charge. I also had an issue with a stripped screw on a mount that came with the magnifier, they replaced it for free and it wasn’t even made by them, it was an American Defense Manufacturing mount. 

You get what you pay for with Trijicon, the ACOG I have is so clear. I also have a few Primary Arms that are good budget optics for the price point as well. I understand the same factory that makes the Vortex red dots produces them as well.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Nov 21, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Why, size , capacity, *clips*, mods????
> Why’s it special for you



Magazine. Not clip.

Unless you're shooting an M1 Garand or other old style weapons, or reloading from box ammo that uses clips, just about every weapon will use some form of magazine.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clip_(firearms)


----------



## MFB (Nov 21, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> Magazine. Not clip.
> 
> Unless you're shooting an M1 Garand or other old style weapons, or reloading from box ammo that uses clips, just about every weapon will use some form of magazine.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clip_(firearms)


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 21, 2019)

Just got back from the range man
I really enjoyed it

I am thinking about looking the muzzle brake for the recoil, it says 70% reduction which would be huge and its too much to believe but he assured me its 70% from regular Federal 12ga standard ammo

But thats only after i see the mini slugs with low recoil performance in a couple of days

Going back to the range as soon as the FFL receives em

PS Thank you for clarifying for me and everyone else, but i was just throwing out jargon, without being non inclusive, of course i meant mags too! All firearms welcome!


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 22, 2019)

I cannot wait for these mini slugs....
*CHALLENGER AMMO - SUPER SHORTSHELL 12 GAUGE 1-3/4" SLUG AMMO **300 rds*
I gotta wait till the 26 to go back to my range!!!


----------



## tedtan (Nov 22, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> I am thinking about looking the muzzle brake for the recoil, it says 70% reduction which would be huge and its too much to believe but he assured me its 70% from regular Federal 12ga standard ammo



My advice regarding muzzle brakes is to avoid them unless you need them for recoil reduction, and you'll know if you need them. They're great for recoil reduction, but definitely have their side effects as mentioned above.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 22, 2019)

Well thats the thing ted
I’m just range shooting
And i mean, i dont know if you know the KSG Compact Bullpup
But all of the gun is in the back, so the force travels STRAIGHT back into my shoulder.....recoil so hard sometimes my check feels a little push if I’m not too careful

But thats why first I’m trying the low recoil mini slugs
If they work, forget the muzzle brake

Otherwise what do you think? I mean with standard federal slugs, my gun recoils so hard I lose sight of my target after the trigger is pulled (NOT BEFORE!, and i am a marksman if i may say so, according to the fellas at the range....I’m hitting bullseyes from 10 yards out my first time ALONE on the range....meaning no help)

I love it man

So yeah, ill wait on the muzzle brake. ALTHOUGH the dude is offering me $25 off for Black Friday, since the shop is next door andi can pay cash (in other words 100-10%-8.5%= 90 cash lol

Anyway, nov 26, they should arrive and ill go test them out and report back


HAS ANYONE ever tried 12ga MINI SLUGS (1 3/4”)??


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 22, 2019)

I think you guys might be right 
Forget the muzzle
I’ll just get low recoil ammo


----------



## Manurack (Nov 23, 2019)

Trainwreck said:


> That is so amazing that you have an opportunity to hunt out in the tundra like you do, guys would pay a lot of money for a trip like that. Sounds like a true once in a lifetime experience.
> 
> Have you ever tried the golf ball hide removal ? I finally tried it a couple years ago and I will never go back to the old way again. You have two ATV's so you could do it easily. I'm terrible at posting links but Youtube golf ball hide removal, its so easy and saves a bunch of time.



I just watched a video of the golf ball hide removal and holy fuck! That was done instantly! 

I liked doing it the old way in the dead of winter when it's -45°c outside, I can warm up my hands on the body while skinning the caribou. But I may try this method in the summer.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 23, 2019)

As someone who doesn't own a gun, and knows very little about them, I will say that this thread is SERIOUSLY lacking in pictures.  Show me these things!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 24, 2019)

Not sure if handguns are welcome in this thread but to add to the pics... 





Sig P238 .380
Glock 22 .40
Springfield 1911 A1 .45
Smith & Wesson .357
Ruger Super Alaskan Redhawk .44
Smith & Wesson .460

... and a Kimber UC .45


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 24, 2019)

@High Plains Drifter what’s that super tiny one? The .357?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 24, 2019)

That's a Sig .380. Probably my least favorite to shoot although it's a very good quality firearm. I have a hard time developing proficiency with small handguns. I get much tighter/ more consistent groupings when shooting larger calibers.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 24, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> As someone who doesn't own a gun, and knows very little about them, I will say that this thread is SERIOUSLY lacking in pictures.  Show me these things!


We are trying to be discrete as per our promise to Randy
We are trying our best to respect anyone else who might wander in here

(That’s why I just said i gotta Kel-Tec KSG Compact, and didnt throw up a pic of it lol, if anyone wanted to know)


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah, I'm not into guns from the 2nd amendment thing (which is probably what Randy was alluding to), but I more like looking at how they work, and the design, etc. They're basically machines, and machines can be super cool to look at and learn about. I've got some books on guns, and I've spent some time reading about how machine guns work, their evolution, etc. That stuff is super interesting.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 24, 2019)

I totally agree
From a machine perspective the endless variations are amazingly interesting (def to guys)


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 24, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'm not into guns from the 2nd amendment thing (which is probably what Randy was alluding to), but I more like looking at how they work, and the design, etc. They're basically machines, and machines can be super cool to look at and learn about. I've got some books on guns, and I've spent some time reading about how machine guns work, their evolution, etc. That stuff is super interesting.



If that's the case, you need some Gun Jesus in your life.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ForgottenWeapons


Just picked a random video


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 24, 2019)

Guys don’t quote me on this but I think my new passion is moving from shred 
Metal to shredding metal.

I am starting to just want to hit the range almost every day now and with rounds at .30-40 cents a pop, I mean I can have a month of ammo for $100-200 bucks 

and Black Friday is coming!!!!! Dicks is apparently having a lot of ammo on sale

anyone know where to find good ammo sales for the holidays AND OR ANY GOOD DEALS for stuff like Dick cards (or even if you see an Eotech reflex site) please post!!!

I think I’d rather have a gun and a guitar and amp rather than my studio and collection and no gun at all

guns honestly are cooler 
Guitars are just more useful and social


----------



## Walter W. (Nov 25, 2019)

The906 said:


> GTA has an Unholy Hellbringer. It goes Pew Pew.
> 
> 
> Also, some Marines lodging close to the Tora Bora area handed me one of these to try out. Its what I call the Bartender's Friend.



looks like a wrist-breaker


----------



## Walter W. (Nov 25, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> So it IS true
> You can live off hunting in rural areas in America
> Imagine no food bills or just like essentials like condiments, seasonings, and of course if you got a god damn farm u got the veggies too shit
> 
> ...


I've owned 19's, 17's, 23's, and 26's (baby glock 9mm). Ive always gravitated back to the 19. Just put Tru-Glo tritium sights on my 19. Have a 17 that stays in the safe mostly. 19 is my carry pistol though (wife and I both have permits). My wife's carry pistol is a Glock 43 (single stack 9mm).


----------



## Walter W. (Nov 25, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Hey man
> It could be THE most reliable handgun on earth, I agree with you on that as well ... the 19 is open box , unfired for $500)
> 
> what do u think of baby glock



I know this was directed to someone else, but my experience with baby Glocks is they don't feel comfortable without the pinky extensions added on. And I've always felt that the Gen3's were more comfortable than the Gen4's. The grips on the Gen4's feel scratchy to me.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 25, 2019)

More lasers! This thing can take out fighter jets! Wait til they make them land based. We're all screwed!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

Walter W. said:


> And I've always felt that the Gen3's were more comfortable than the Gen4's. The grips on the Gen4's feel scratchy to me.



My wife won't even shoot my gen4 because of that grip. Last time she shot it her hands were red and rough afterwards. I actually like the aggressive texture on a double stack but I can see why a lot of people don't.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 26, 2019)

Just threw the Howitzer70 Muzzle Brake on my KSG compact

IT looks SICK....i gotta say, I’m starting to like my gun more than my guitar .... lol jk blasphemy...

But man, a KSG Compact (which is the most compact bullpup 12 ga w/vfg and tac, mbus flips) with this muzzle brake...OMG, i gotta take picture of it one of these days ....


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 26, 2019)

I didnt want the heat shield, without it, it looks like sniper rifle, with it, it looks like an AR or something lol


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 28, 2019)

I hit the range with my brand new shipment of 300 challenger 1 3/4” mini slugs and the newly installed muzzle brake

I AM HAMMERING NAILS ON TARGET ALL DAY, with 30-50% less recoil

the KSG is the definitive bull pup and it makes you feel it, I literally come home with bruised shoulder every time I leave the range .... so this is a great help and reduction in recoil and pain lol

makes the shooting much more pleasurable ...

Anyone else use minis? Aguila is known for them


----------



## Manurack (Dec 1, 2019)

About that caribou I shot this past summer. I had some friends over to watch the Edmonton Oilers vs Vancouver Canucks game last night and made a nice roast. 4 hours cooking in the oven and it turned out amazing! Round two today for the Oilers vs Canucks - LET'S GO OILERS!


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Dec 1, 2019)

Manurack said:


> About that caribou I shot this past summer. I had some friends over to watch the Edmonton Oilers vs Vancouver Canucks game last night and made a nice roast. 4 hours cooking in the oven and it turned out amazing! Round two today for the Oilers vs Canucks - LET'S GO OILERS!


Dude, are you serious? WTF?!

How can you be so cruel, its like we got guitar GAS, gun GAS, now I’m gonna have food GAS, literally , this thread is gonna kill me LMAO LOL!!

Really looks delish


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah, I gotta say that looks delicious! ^^^


----------



## tedtan (Dec 2, 2019)

Manurack said:


> About that caribou I shot this past summer...



Since we're already off topic, how is caribou? I love elk, but have yet to try caribou.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Dec 2, 2019)

Haven’t tried myself, but always interested in new things.” Try everything once; twice if you like it” lol my [hippie]ex used to say.... she had a point


----------



## Manurack (Dec 2, 2019)

Caribou from Nunavut taste amazing! They mostly graze on moss and lichen on the Arctic tundra, we don't have trees where I'm from. So they have a sweet flavour, a much, much different taste than elk.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 3, 2019)

Being that far north, do they have much fat or are they pretty lean?


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Dec 3, 2019)

I imagine a very earthy flavor, somewhere between lamb and venison...can you compare it? Lol what a strange off topic, from the gun to what the gun got, to what the guts get lol!!!


----------



## Manurack (Dec 3, 2019)

Caribou get pretty fat in the fall before winter, it keeps them healthy throughout the long winter season. And they taste nothing like Lamb. I've had leg of lamb before and that was quite a musky taste. Caribou tastes sweet, almost like deer but a little different.


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 4, 2019)

Manurack said:


> Caribou get pretty fat in the fall before winter, it keeps them healthy throughout the long winter season. And they taste nothing like Lamb. I've had leg of lamb before and that was quite a musky taste. Caribou tastes sweet, almost like deer but a little different.



Do you ever grind them up into hamburger meat?

I don't know if northern deer are different, but the deer we have down here are so lean if you want to grind them for actual hamburger patties, instead of chili or tacos, you have to add in some brisket or other fat so the meat will stick together.


----------



## Adieu (Dec 4, 2019)

Manurack said:


> It's really easy once you know how to butcher a full grown caribou. It takes about 15 minutes to cut the fur hide off. It takes another 20 minutes or so to butcher all the meat and cut the body into segments.
> 
> My people, the Inuit used caribou, musk ox and polar bear for our clothing and summer tents.
> 
> This is my grandfather in the 1960's with a caribou skin parka and polar bear skin pants.



This 15-20 mins stuff, is that with oldskool blades or like a sawzall or something?

And just how much meat is in a caribou, anyway?


----------



## Manurack (Dec 4, 2019)

Adieu said:


> This 15-20 mins stuff, is that with oldskool blades or like a sawzall or something?
> 
> And just how much meat is in a caribou, anyway?



That's just using my traditional hunting knife. There's enough meat on them to last through the winter, they get to about the same size as elk.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 10, 2020)

My only experience with a Shotgun was firing a 12 Gauge Maverick Mossberg a year or so ago and it was a great time. The target dummy was swinging like crazy after taking the pellets and I learned to properly hold one and aim. Not an expert on shotguns though, is it one that you guys recommend for home protection etc? My father wanted to get a shotgun but I assured him that his neighbourhood is too quiet and he should just keep the mobile number of the neighbourhood watch on speed-dial.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 10, 2020)

777timesgod said:


> View attachment 76376
> 
> My only experience with a Shotgun was firing a 12 Gauge Maverick Mossberg a year or so ago and it was a great time. The target dummy was swinging like crazy after taking the pellets and I learned to properly hold one and aim. Not an expert on shotguns though, is it one that you guys recommend for home protection etc? My father wanted to get a shotgun but I assured him that his neighbourhood is too quiet and he should just keep the mobile number of the neighbourhood watch on speed-dial.



The Maverick is a decent shotgun... yep. But I think that there are far more important factors when considering home protection. There's an old and ignorant saying that with one rack of a shotgun that it's enough to send an intruder running. But you don't advance a round of ammunition into a gun with the intent to scare someone off. You are taking a big risk by presenting, loading, or pointing a gun at someone. If you're in a situation where someone has broken into your home and you fear for your life, then you need to feel very confident in your decision to engage that person. By taking someone's life or even seriously injuring someone, a sobering set of complications will likely arise... not the least of which will be your ability to responsibly process what has happened...mentally, emotionally, financially etc. You also must consider that when you pull that trigger, there may be other lives at risk of injury or death. You need to think about the potential for rounds to penetrate and exit walls and windows... potentially putting innocent people in the line of fire or being struck with a ricocheting round. There are types of ammunition designed to scatter and others designed to cause traumatic internal damage. That in and of itself is worth educating yourself about if you haven't already. The theory behind using a shotgun for home defense is that unlike a handgun, a shotgun will distribute the lead fragments in a way that requires less precision ( a factor that comes into play when you're awoken abruptly, when the adrenaline is maxing, and when your hands are shaking). My point is this... look into taking a series of home defense classes to make sure that you're aware of your local laws and your rights, as well as other vitally important factors that will serve to point you in the right direction regarding if ( and what type) of home protection is logical for you. Good luck.


----------



## Mattykoda (Jan 10, 2020)

Man how have I missed this thread. So currently I carry either my gen 4 G19 or G43x. Hackathorn sights with a tlr-6 on the 43x and ameriglo pro i-dots with an inforce apl-c on the 19. Both have talon grips. The lady has an Apple rose gold cerakote frame and barrel G43 which looks badass. Looking to upgrade to a gen 5 G19 M.O.S and give red dots a try. I ended up selling my DDM4V11 last year to help pay off an unexpected hospital bill but got two aero precision ar-15 and ar-10 lowers that I need to build. Also have a ruger 10/22 in a Victor co. titan stock with green mountain bull barrel for nlr .22 but I haven’t been able to shoot a match in forever it seems like.

Other rifles/handguns are a marlin .17 hmr, rem 700 chambered in .308 and a ruger lcp .380 for suit and tie events.

Hunted a bunch when I grew up but fell out of it during college and now being a public accountant really put a damper on big game as extensions are right at September/October and time off is always a pain then.

Our little one has got a year and half until she turns 5 and they is a 10/22 cricket in her future.

I’ll try to get some pictures up and definitely be active in this thread.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 13, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> My point is this... look into taking a series of home defense classes to make sure that you're aware of your local laws and your rights, as well as other vitally important factors that will serve to point you in the right direction regarding if ( and what type) of home protection is logical for you. Good luck.



Thanks for the useful advice, I am not out to buy a shotgun, nothing ever happens here. Just asked due to curiosity after seeing too many movies.


----------

